# Word of the Day: hypersensitive



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

adjective: abnormally or excessively sensitive, either psychologically or in physical response.

Some people appear to be hypersensitive by their responses to posts.


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2022)

Hypersensitive disorder may be due to anxiety, etc.


----------



## Jace (May 26, 2022)

Hypersensitivity.._is a *touchy subject! *_


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

People who are hypersensitive tend to be avoided by others.


----------

